

Ask HN: Why are there so many Show HN posts on the front page - thenmar


======
phantom_oracle
Also, I "assume" their voting system is still employing the old method of
showing the highest-voted across anything on HN.

Should probably put in a filter to let all the "Show HNs" live in their own
section, otherwise a lot of users will simply enjoy the novelty of "new"
things and Show HNs will dominate the homepage (although to me, it is a lot
more fun than seeing the 800th boring link of how some mainstream company is
doing something "amazing").

------
bradleysmith
because dang just showcased the 'show' and 'ask' tabs on the homepage
interface.

------
raintrees
Is there a filter for excluding Show HN's?

~~~
dang
No, but HN has often gone through such topic storms. It will settle down.

If you'd like more reassurance you could try these other editions of the above
comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987523)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987449)

~~~
raintrees
Thanks, appreciate the reassurance. I think my previous comment could safely
be construed as a gripe...

Lo, I remember the days of Apple releases, the top 10 ways articles, ... oops.
I can no longer remember, and we had some good ones, even plethoras of front
page links posted in jest and in retribution... sigh. Getting old.

